

A Walk on the Dart Side: A Quick Tour of Dart [2011] - tosh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IavVtOE_Fg

======
tosh
Very thorough discussion on the benefits of optional typing in the last 3rd of
the talk. Very interesting if you want to learn more about what optional
typing means & enables. Very critical audience :D

